# stolen passport with visa



## DutchGirl (Oct 1, 2012)

I had my passport stolen which had my work visa in. My computer crashed and I no longer have a copy of said visa. I tried contacting HA in PE (where I got the visa from), but they say they can't find me on the system. 
I received a new passport from the Dutch embassy in Pretoria. I am moving back to Europe in the next few weeks, but fear I might have problems trying to go through customs.
Has anybody had this kind of problem before? I don't want to book a plane ticket, but have already quit my job and are without an income so in a bit of a catch 22 at the moment.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Get your family or friends to send you a copy of your Dutch birth certificate, if you don't have it with you, go to the nearest Dutch embassy who will provide with emergency travel documentation, that is if they are convinced you are in fact a Dutch citizen, any verifying paperwork would be a good thing including your passport number if you know what it is.


----------



## DutchGirl (Oct 1, 2012)

I have already gotten a new passport, the Dutch embassy was very helpful.
My worry is when leaving SA because my new passport has no valid visa in it. I have heard horror stories of people getting arrested when trying to leave.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

DutchGirl said:


> I have already gotten a new passport, the Dutch embassy was very helpful.
> My worry is when leaving SA because my new passport has no valid visa in it. I have heard horror stories of people getting arrested when trying to leave.


I don't think this would be a problem, but here is what I would do.

1. Do you have a police copy saying your passport was stolen?
2. Where was your visa issued? Can you get any official letter from them saying you had a valid visa but it was stolen?


----------



## DutchGirl (Oct 1, 2012)

1. I still have the original affidavit from when I reported my passport stolen.

2. My original visa was issued in Port Elizabeth and I have since moved to Joburg. I spent three frustrating days on the phone with HA in PE, but they say they can't find me on the system and have no record of me or my visa.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

DutchGirl said:


> 1. I still have the original affidavit from when I reported my passport stolen.
> 
> 2. My original visa was issued in Port Elizabeth and I have since moved to Joburg. I spent three frustrating days on the phone with HA in PE, but they say they can't find me on the system and have no record of me or my visa.


I don't think it will be a problem. Since you are leaving South Africa, and you have a valid passport. I don't know what else you can do. When they scan your passport at the airport they might have record of your visa. (Even though HA doesn't)


----------

